# Shipping from USA ??



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Anybody from the U.S.A. now a good mail or frieght forwarder that may accept and "Hold" "Larger" items prior to reliable shipment via Sea Cargo !! I have a good "Mail Forwarder" but can only deal in Post Office size Package??

Any info regarding importing from USA ??


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I don't know how large you item(s) is/are but LBC is one freight forwarder that I would recommend. They'e been in the business since 1950. If I had to venture a guess, I would say they are probably the most reliable. They have branches all over the Philippines too.

Hold time might be another thing they might not fancy too much but I suppose it's possible. Typical delivery from the East coast of the US is about 45-60 days, west coast is about half that if I remember correctly.

To find an agent near to you, go to lbcexpress.com and click on schedule a pick up. The message will then be passed on to the closest agent to you and will contact you.

Or you could just call 1-800-338-5424 and contact an agent in your area.

If you're in the Southeast US then I can private message you the number to the Jacksonville Florida office. They handle all or most of the cargo from FL, GA, NC, SC, TN, LA, MS, AL and TX.

*My wife has been an LBC agent for a number of years (hence me not having any space in my two car garage). 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I don't know how large you item(s) is/are but LBC is one freight forwarder that I would recommend. They'e been in the business since 1950. If I had to venture a guess, I would say they are probably the most reliable. They have branches all over the Philippines too.
> 
> 
> *My wife has been an LBC agent for a number of years (hence me not having any space in my two car garage).
> ...


Well Of Course I do know about LBC ,, My problem is NO Help over there to hold the Box until all the stuff I buy online arrives ,, and the Box is Full 

An LBC Box is jus big enough for my needs !!

Anybody else know anything about anything to ship larger than usual Items to the PH ,, other than DHL and FedEX ,, Exporting Co's perhaps !!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Scott E said:


> Well Of Course I do know about LBC ,, My problem is NO Help over there to hold the Box until all the stuff I buy online arrives ,, and the Box is Full
> 
> An LBC Box is jus big enough for my needs !!
> 
> Anybody else know anything about anything to ship larger than usual Items to the PH ,, other than DHL and FedEX ,, Exporting Co's perhaps !!


Try this search for movers. Maybe it will be of help.


Jet Lag


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

There are companies online that you can use their address and they hold your items until it is a balikbayan box full, then forward it to you. I have never used them but have heard of 'my shipping box' and 'johnny air cargo'. I cannot personally vouch for them but have read good reviews. 

There is also a Facebook page where expats share BB boxes. Some friends of mine have used it.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.usglobalmail.com/


https://www.forexworld.us/Home/
see if these two got what you need forexworld has 2 shipping warehouses in the US and an office here in PI


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I use https://www.usglobalmail.com/ too, as my mailing address in the states and as a forwarder. They can ship through USPS, UPS, & DHL that I know of, but it does get expensive to ship packages from them to here. Don't know if they can handle shipping of larger items though.

Fred


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I used Forex before but the almost 3 month wait killed it for me.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Brothers ,, for yur suggestions but I need an LBC Size Box ,, I cant find anybody to hold that one for me !!

Air Freight like FedEX and DHL is expensive ,, then Yu get killed a second time with a Customs fee at the Pickup Office !!

"GEEEZ"


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes. 'my shipping box' and 'johnny air cargo' have a service where you ship stuff to them via your favorite online shop, and when the bb box is full they forward it to you.

But as I said I have never used either one personally but I have heard good things...


----------

